# Abu 6600cl rocket at wal mart



## FCPRO (May 14, 2002)

Was in Wal Mart, up here in Lightfoot this morning. Had to renew my saltwater license, so I stopped at Sporting goods. While waiting I looked in the reel case. Ambassadeur 6600 CL Rocket. Orange side plates. $80. I asked the girl how many she had. Only the display model left. You might want to check your local Wal Marts. This was not one of the BCX models made by Pure Fishing. Side Plate had the "Made In Sweeden" stamp.If it isnt a good deal at least I got a new reel that I didnt need.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

FCPRO said:


> Was in Wal Mart, up here in Lightfoot this morning. Had to renew my saltwater license, so I stopped at Sporting goods. While waiting I looked in the reel case. Ambassadeur 6600 CL Rocket. Orange side plates. $80. I asked the girl how many she had. Only the display model left. You might want to check your local Wal Marts. This was not one of the BCX models made by Pure Fishing. Side Plate had the "Made In Sweeden" stamp.If it isnt a good deal at least I got a new reel that I didnt need.



Pure Fishing owns Abu Garcia........


----------



## FCPRO (May 14, 2002)

I know. I just meant that it looked like some of the "traditional ABU's That were made in Sweeden and sold on the euro market. Hey I could be wrong. I have a collection of several of the older 8000, 8600 and 9000 models myself.


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

I saw it in there a couple of months ago...You got it? Lucky you...I had not been in there since last seeing it..Did not think that it would make it this long.


----------



## treydunn48 (Apr 9, 2008)

would this be a good sight casting reel for cobia & stripers if backed with 30 or 50lb braid what would be the best sight reel my ole peerless no.9 is unservicable now looki for a good reel and i would be putting carbon washers in it if i get it they got exact one at my walmart


----------



## FCPRO (May 14, 2002)

Thats what I am going to use it for. I spooled it with 17lb Suffix. Dont use braid. I used the same sized reel last year to catch a 58ib cobia sightcasting. 17lb line also. Of course I was cheating in a boat.


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

What kind of bait were you casting for that cobia


----------



## FCPRO (May 14, 2002)

3 oz. arrowhead bucktail. yellow with a red head. White 6" curl tail trailer. Its the "go to" color for me.


----------



## treydunn48 (Apr 9, 2008)

are you removing the levelwind and im thinkin 15 suffix or big game for more distance there was about a 6ft long cobe 110-130 yds off just about 20 out of my reach and i kno i would have gotten spooled


----------

